# Fluval Spec V and Intro



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

lookin good 

are you going to upgrade the light? I have a spec v but still use stock lighting - but also only use low light plants and am content with slooow growth.

one thing I was thinking is with all the dark colors you have goin on with your spec maybe a piece of lighter colored driftwood would look cool - like manzanita (which is usually real light and spindly) would look cool arranged kind of above or something - just an idea.

I have endlers (tiger endlers a guppie hybrid) in my spec v which I really like, but lately I have gotten interested in chilli rasboras and celestial pearl danios for comparable nano sized fish... good luck deciding


----------



## jshaffer740 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks! I don't currently have plans to upgrade the light (my 37g is where I get my high light, CO2 injection fix ), but you never know. I'm going to wait and see how the plants do with this. I'm not going for really tall plants or crazy growth in this tank anyway. So as long as they stay lush and healthy looking, I'll be happy.

As far as the driftwood, I totally agree. I'm waiting to find just the right piece though. I sort of wanted the piece to arch out over the middle of the tank, from the right side. So I need something with a stable base (that I can bury in the substrate) but with just the right arch. I'm going to keep my eye out for that. I think it would look nice and contrast the dark stones.

Also, I just looked up the chili rasboras you mentioned -those are some cool fish! I may have to try and see some in person. I think the coloration would look nice in the tank.

Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

well there are a few good sellers of manzanita out there and you can see many pix of individual pieces next to rulers and whatnot... search on google or even in the forsales here there a few big sellers of that driftwood as well as stones etc etc...

yeah those chilli endlers are real cool - aquarium adventure in columbus had some last time I was there but theirs were not so colorful which is probably a sign of stress or perhaps breeding I would assume (eg: their "endler" tank is mostly guppie hybrid stuff)


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello there, it looks very lush.


----------



## jshaffer740 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks! I'm anxious to get some fish in there (waiting on cycle) and also to see how well the plants do with the stock LED. I'm hoping they do well, as I do like the light, and I want to try and keep this relatively low-tech.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and nice setup.


----------



## jshaffer740 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks! Enjoying it so far. Just waiting on the cycle. Also working out my dosing plan. Anyone have any good links as far as dosing for small, low-light tanks? I do EI on my 37g, but I don't know if that's applicable for this tank.


----------

